# Brotherhoodofpain reported for ICANN violation



## kdraoui (Sep 20, 2019)

Brotherhoodofpain forum shut down​From what I gather in posts around the internet brotherhoodofpain.com was shutdown after being reported for ICANN terms of service violations. It appears the person who reported BOP also reported steroid-forums.com and had them shut down as well. Apparently somebody has a dislike steroid source forums like BOP and SF.

The forum owner PAiN and his co-admin "don't want to be old" have been on meso complaining. 

Just sharing some community info :32 (1): #brotherhoodofpain


----------



## Stacked (Sep 20, 2019)

Brotherhoodofpain is loaded with scammers​I'm not surprised at the news. Brotherhood of pain forum was a haven for scammers with the sources being protected by PAiN the owner. He likely scammed the wrong person this time. I read brotherhood of pain was bringing in about 25k a month in advertising from sources.

Quite possible one these kids that BOP attracts got scammed or figured out what was going on was tech savvy. I have heard the same person responsible for taking BOP down also took down steroid-forums.com. If the forums were no plastered with steroid source banners, advertisements and open pricing this would not be possible.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 20, 2019)

I thought they were being blackmailed by a hacker of some kind. Its not the first time BOP has been hacked.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 20, 2019)

BOP members are being blackmailed for cash in btc.... And hacked, both had hackers get into peoples accounts and even their private emails... that forum is always being hacked.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 20, 2019)

j2048b said:


> They are being blackmailed for cash in btc.... And hacked, both had hackers get into peoples accounts and even their private emails...



I read somewhere $10k a month is what they wanted. The same guy hit steroid-forums and professional muscle.


----------



## rexwal (Sep 20, 2019)

Likely a result of this owner (PAiN) and this guy Don't wanna be old or (DWBO) the administrator supporting scamming sources for years. That forum was plastered with steroid source banners and sources that had been outcast from other forums for scamming. Somehow these things were always overlooked for the all mighty dollar.


----------



## Jin (Sep 21, 2019)

Can we hire the hackers to go after Ology?


----------



## German89 (Sep 21, 2019)

Change your passwords BOP has always been a problem. I think PAiN steals money forum user while reading pm's and collecting information. Its the worst source forum online.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 22, 2019)

mugzy said:


> Lol... no.



Lol, there is absolutely nothing going on at ology it seems like.  Most of their staff doesn't even appear to be active.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 4, 2021)

Stacked said:


> I'm not surprised at the news. Brotherhood of pain forum was a haven for scammers with the sources being protected by PAiN the owner. He likely scammed the wrong person this time. I read brotherhood of pain was bringing in about 25k a month in advertising from sources.
> 
> Quite possible one these kids that BOP attracts got scammed or figured out what was going on was tech savvy. I have heard the same person responsible for taking BOP down also took down steroid-forums.com. If the forums were no plastered with steroid source banners, advertisements and open pricing this would not be possible.


Sounds like exactly what happened to me


----------



## GymGod (Feb 4, 2021)

German89 said:


> Change your passwords BOP has always been a problem. I think PAiN steals money forum user while reading pm's and collecting information. Its the worst source forum online.


Sounds familiar


----------

